# Poor Dentition



## heatherwinters

My provider likes to use "poor dentition" in his assessment as a billable diagnosis, however there is not really a good code to select.  Sometimes he is referring to a patient who is missing teeth due to poor oral hygiene, sometimes it is a patient with alot of tooth decay, in this case, he is referring to a patient  with loose wisdom teeth.  Can anyone help me find a good NOS code for "poor dentition" and should I even be coding it as a dx? This is a family practice.  Thanks   In t his case I am thinking 525.8, any thoughts?


----------



## LLovett

I think I would try and get him to be more specific. Of course a lot of insurances won't pay for anything dental related at all. 

In the case of the loose wisdom teeth I would agree with 525.8.

Sorry not much help here,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## heatherwinters

Thanks


----------



## miss yoli

*poor dentition*

Hey Heather did you ever find out any more info regarding this, i code for ENT/OMFS and I see this a lot also.


Yolanda, CPC


----------

